# We will miss you MAXX



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Maxx.

When you are ready, i hope you'll share pictures of him with us and tell us about him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jk*

I am so sorry about Maxx.
Tell me when you lost him and I will add him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Max.


----------



## jkglobal (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi Maxx passed away on January 23 due to complications from his cancer (lymphoma) treatment. It was very sudden. He was 7. We miss him a lot. But we are already waiting for a new puppy who was born a few days after Maxx passed. We cannot bear the thought of a home without a golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Maxx was a beautiful boy, I'm so sorry for your loss.

I hope the new little one will help your hearts heal and bring you lots of love and joy.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss of Maxx. He was a beautiful boy. I totally understand your getting another Golden, a house is not a home without one. RIP sweet Maxx.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maxx*

Rest in peace, sweet Maxx!

I added Maxx to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4-rainbow-bridge-list-2015-a.html#post5373050

I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are keeping him company.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Maxx, He is beautiful and looks like he was a good sports fan! I hope that your memories of Maxx help ease your pain and that a new puppy brightens your home.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry for your loss and I know how you feel. My girl passed at age 9 from lymphoma and our oldest passed from heart failure. It was very difficult coming home each day and not having them waiting at the front door. Like you, we needed another to care for so we went for it all and got two pups. Congrats and wishing you all the best with your puppy.


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Please accept my condeolences. What a beautiful boy.


----------

